# Automatic FreeBSD install



## nORKy (Dec 7, 2011)

How can I write an automatic installation of FreeBSD? I can't find any official documentation.
Thank you.


----------



## UNIXgod (Dec 8, 2011)

Do a google search for 'FreeBSD From Scratch'

That may help.

There is some info on these forums of modern install from scratch.

If it helps remember that sysinstall is simply a shell script and my be a decent starting point or act as a library.

I have never done it myself. I hope my suggestions above get you closer to the answer your looking for.


----------



## nORKy (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks you. What you say is good because I want build my own script too (to install a zfs root fs).
I'll search.

EDIT : http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/articles/fbsd-from-scratch/index.html


----------

